

Selena Gomez Invests in Postcard On the Run. Startups Are Now Mainstream - puranjay
http://avocadopress.com/and-now-presenting-tech-investor-and-tween-pop-idol-selena-gomez/

======
sixtofour
Startups are Hollywood's new real estate. Smart Hollywood actors (smart
anyone) take their fortune, major or minor, and invest it. Actors make their
money acting, but they sustain their fortune by investing it, and that has
often been in real estate. Now startups are in the mix.

